# [Q] Kernel compiled in Ubuntu 12.04 fails to boot



## ECOTOX

* [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]So i havent worked on a kernel in a while and decided id start workin on one again. Well I recently updated to 12.04 lts and no changes to my old source I just did a test compile and it wont boot. Same toochain, source, ramdisk, etc. [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Is there some sort of issue with compiling on 12.04?[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Even redownloaded the source from my github and tried the toolchain recommended by samsung, and i still get nuthin. Just trying to compile a 2.2 kernel for the vibrant. No source i download works am i missing something?[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]does ANYONE have any ideas? I dont care who you are just something! I been at this for a freakin week and cant figure it out, xda thread got no answer but plenty of views........i've changed nuthing but the OS and i really dont want to have to redo my entire setup because it is such a huge pain[/background][/background]*


----------



## Br1cK'd

Whats up dude, long time no see. When I was trying to build a full rom from source, before I realized it is going to take my super duper slow ass pc two days or so to do it, mr_psycho turned me onto Lubuntu as an OS, and by all accounts it works. Its a rewrite of the LXDE version of Ubuntu, and I like it, it replaced my windows on most days, although I do still dual boot.

I know redoing your whole system is a royal PITA, but I seem to remember reading about people running into various problems with compiling on the newer version of Ubuntu itself. Recommending v11.4 or 11.6 I think, and not going above there. I was using the latest releases of Lubuntu, and rom compilation was eventually successful once I fixed my issues and got my system set up right, it just takes way too damn long on my ancient pc, lol.

I am pretty sure MP still uses Lubuntu as his primary OS on the system he uses to compile his kernels, you might want to look into it as an alternative OS.


----------



## ECOTOX

Br1cK said:


> Whats up dude, long time no see. When I was trying to build a full rom from source, before I realized it is going to take my super duper slow ass pc two days or so to do it, mr_psycho turned me onto Lubuntu as an OS, and by all accounts it works. Its a rewrite of the LXDE version of Ubuntu, and I like it, it replaced my windows on most days, although I do still dual boot.
> 
> I know redoing your whole system is a royal PITA, but I seem to remember reading about people running into various problems with compiling on the newer version of Ubuntu itself. Recommending v11.4 or 11.6 I think, and not going above there. I was using the latest releases of Lubuntu, and rom compilation was eventually successful once I fixed my issues and got my system set up right, it just takes way too damn long on my ancient pc, lol.
> 
> I am pretty sure MP still uses Lubuntu as his primary OS on the system he uses to compile his kernels, you might want to look into it as an alternative OS.


Hey Br1ck'd  yea I figured I would have too :< im just worried about proper support for my new build system cuz now I'm using a AMD bulldozer FX8150. I'll look into it since its my day off, guess I'll redo my setup

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br1cK'd

They keep Lubuntu very up to date, I think it even hits the same repos as Ubuntu, or it can for sure.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## ECOTOX

Dear lord...the hell I'm goin through for this reinstall O.O windows boot loader decided to screw up all the sudden and now I have to repair my windows install also.....ugh >.< and the Ubuntu 11.10 install isn't booting either for whatever reason....getting it fixed though :3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ECOTOX

figured id give an update as to whats goin down......seems any kernel I compile just wont work for any reason.......I really cant figure why.....I wiped my vibrant, updated to rooted 2.2 with no voodoo and just made a stock kernel and it doesnt work......really just not sure what to do anymore....back on my os setup and nuthin.....


----------



## ECOTOX

omg! Finally!  got it workin after redoing EVERYTHING from scratch







wat a pain


----------



## lapdog01

ECOTOX said:


> omg! Finally!  got it workin after redoing EVERYTHING from scratch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat a pain


Due to all your struggles, hard work and frustration, if you make it available to d'load this kernel, I will use it on the wifes vibe, She is on Zendroid. Glad you got it to boot


----------

